# Level 30 Psychiatry (Webcomic)



## GigaNerd17

Wow... it's been a good 2 years since I've visited this site.  Glad to be back! 

Anyways, featuring Guybrush20X6 as the scriptwriter, TheMightyBox as the colorist, and myself as the line artist, I'd like to proudly present to you *Level 30 Psychiatry*, a webcomic where all of your favorite video game characters collide at the psychiatrist's office!  We update every Saturday in Britain (or late afternoon on Fridays if you're American), and we're _always_ eager to hear your feedback!

Feel free to post comments, criticisms, and compliments in this thread, but if you want to have the whole team see what you have to say, you'll have to post it through the actual webcomic.  We're still just starting out, so we need all the help and feedback we can get!  Don't be shy!


----------



## golden999

I saw you on Bitforums. Kewl comic, by the way.


----------



## GigaNerd17

For those of you too lazy to click on the link (and I'm sure there are _many_ of you), here's a sample for ya:


----------



## Dar

I quite like the psychiatrist getting psychiatry one.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Dar said:


> I quite like the psychiatrist getting psychiatry one.


Could I inquire as to why?  Knowing this kind of stuff helps us know what to make for you guys. ;)


----------



## GigaNerd17

Due to an unfortunate complication with the colorist's home situation, this week's comic will be delayed for a bit.  We'll have it up in a few days, but until then we've got two nifty sprite comics for you!


----------



## GigaNerd17

Sorry for the wait!  Part 2 of our current arc is finally here, and it's quite a treat if I do say so myself! ;)

We'll still be updating this Saturday/Friday as usual, no hitches.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Last part of our current arc is now up!  We've got a pretty significant shift in the art process of this one -- tell us what you think!


----------



## GigaNerd17

This week's comic has some blood, so watch out if you're overly squeamish.  Should be fine for most people.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Your comics are nice, man. Keep it up!


----------



## GigaNerd17

I apologize that this slipped my mind (it's been a busy week), but here's the new comic!  This week, we're introducing a new main character, and she's a Pokemon everyone knows and loves! ;)


----------



## GigaNerd17

This week's comic features an array of lovable Pokemon patients, and a Schultzian throwback you _don't_ want to miss! ;)


----------



## GigaNerd17

You guys ready for some more Team Fortress 2 humor?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Waddle Dee brings us an important question regarding the implications of a certain game mechanic...


----------



## GigaNerd17

Raichie Belle said:


> Lol. Regeneration be funny. You know what I'd like tosee? Some avatars.  I'd use 'em.


Avatars, huh?  I'll see what I can whip up in the next few weeks or so.

Anyways, sorry about the delay!  This week's comic, featuring the King of Koopas himself, is now in fully colored and ready to go!


----------



## GigaNerd17

Why doesn't Dr. Mario work at the hospital?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Raichie Belle said:


> I laughed. That was the first time this made me laugh. I still think you should post some avatars. Just crop some stuff from the comic.


Thanks for letting us know! ;)

I've actually been trying to make some brand new avatars instead, but we'll make a few crops while we're at it.


----------



## GigaNerd17

It's not easy, being the worst member of Star Fox.


----------



## GigaNerd17

We unfortunately weren't able to finish the comic, but we have three bonus comics for you this week and two or three regular comics next week to make up for it!


----------



## GigaNerd17

Trainees can be a little frustrating at times, don't you agree?

We'll also have another one for you sometime midweek!


----------



## Frostagin

Mwehehe this is funny. :3


----------



## GigaNerd17

Midweek update!  More misadventures with the trainee!

EDIT: And here's the stinger!


----------



## GigaNerd17

Since our writer's British, we can't get away without a few Olympics strips! ;)


----------



## GigaNerd17

Sorry for the lateness, amigos!  I was gone on a trip, so Box filled in for me!

@Richie: I was gone on a trip, but I'll have those avatars ready for you guys by 18th.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

OHMAHGAWD I haven't read any webcomic this good since Apathy Adventures. *uncontrollable laughter*


----------



## GigaNerd17

The Olympic shenanigans continue...

We'll also have some juicy avatars for you guys next week.


----------



## GigaNerd17

The horrible truth about time travel... and avatars!















(Click here for the full list.  This batch includes scenes from all the comics before the Schizophrenia arc.)


----------



## GigaNerd17

We take a fresh spin on the Internet's favorite joke, and we're also holding a Question & Answer session!  Leave us a question in the comments section of our site, and your inquiry might be featured in a special Q&A comic!


----------



## GigaNerd17

He's back~! >:3c

Our Q&A is still going -- make sure to ask us something in the comments section!


----------



## GigaNerd17

We've all had one of these days.

Last chance for the Q&A!


----------



## GigaNerd17

Mistaken identity at its finest!

We have another contest going on -- be sure to check it out!


----------



## GigaNerd17

We should go into vaudeville.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Who knew a lack of invisible walls would cause so much pain?


----------



## GigaNerd17

This one's important.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Here's an awesome guest comic for all you Smash Bros. fans!


----------



## GigaNerd17

More Pokémanz for your enjoyment.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Break's over!  Here's a delightful stab at a particularly notorious abomination.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Ever bugged by Metroid: Other M's story?  So was Samus.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Tails is kind of like Luigi, except he lacks a fanbase.  It hurts.


----------



## GigaNerd17

And now a break from the office, sponsored by Aperture Science.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Street Fighter offers many more problems than just fireball spamming.


----------



## GigaNerd17

HEY!  LISTEN!

Also check out some _awesome_ Resident Evil art!


----------



## GigaNerd17

Wanna see what Gardevoir's apartment looks like?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Sorry for the delay, fellas!  Looks like someone needs a hug.


----------



## Edoc'sil

I decided to try it, and I read them all. It's now bookmarked before Professor Baobab and after XKCD.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Thanks, Edoc! ^_^

The true cure for insomnia~!


----------



## GigaNerd17

Astonishing explanations.


----------



## DarkAura

I must say, this webcomic is wonderful! Well written scripts, great drawing and coloring, but the thing that made me laugh the most of all was the first sprite comic, where TheMightyBox was... a mighty box.

Also, I noticed earlier today that each comic has an extra tidbit of writing when hovering over the picture, so I had to go all the way to the beginning to see each of them from scratch. My favorite would have to be "Does Chansey have to Doubleslap a Houndour?"

And let me guess; You're an MLP fan, Giga? (Said that Glasses Gardevoir was "discorded", and drew a Spike plushie for Audino) And I highly suggest that you play the Sly Cooper series, since you said that you liked Sly's design. The first game might be a bit underwhelming, but the second and third are wonderful! And let's not forget the fourth game that comes out next month...!

tl;dr: Awesome webcomic, awesome job.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Thanks for the kind words, DarkAura! ^_^
I used to be really into MLP, but it was certainly a phase.  The Brony community expects outright _perfection_ from anyone wanting to make fanworks, and I didn't appreciate being shredded apart by snobs just because I lacked female voice actors for the first ever MLP rap battle video.  The show's gradually declined in writing quality since Season 1 ended, too. :/

Seems like the CoD's been having some server issues lately, so this is a tad late, but talk to the old man, then surf up and down Cinnabar coast...


----------



## GigaNerd17

How are reboots handled in this world?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Everything's better with hot mages, right?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Guest comic!  This one's for all you Black & White 2 fans.  (As in Pokémon, not the Lionhead Studios PC game)


----------



## GigaNerd17

You can now add magists among racists and sexists.


----------



## GigaNerd17

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY~!!!  Let's celebrate with linguistics and anatomy! :D


----------



## GigaNerd17

Oh hey!  Level 30 Manga Style?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Highly human robots may cause paranoia and other side effects.


----------



## mewtini

Yes, yes, it's not busy here but just wanted to say that this thing is amazing. :D


----------



## Guybrush20X6

Thanks Mewtini.

Giga is really busy this week so it's up to me, Guybrush20X6: Mighty Writer, to fill in. So yeah I do the writing and came up with the initial concept of Level 30 Psychiatry. It was Giga who thought up the name though.

This week we've got a wizard hooped up on Tranquilizers. What more do you need?


----------



## Guybrush20X6

I got attacked from behind and when I woke up my trousers were gone and this was on the site. 

Oh Deadpool, always with the attention.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Welcome to surgery's worst-case scenario!


----------



## GigaNerd17

The fallout is scarier than New Vegas.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Who knew your first day could last nine weeks?


----------



## GigaNerd17

How would _you_ like to see the site redesigned?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Justin Bieber and Ed Sheeran aren't the only guys with crazy fangirls.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Happy Mother's Day! Let's celebrate with some Gen 6 reveals.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Even his own mother can't pronounce his name.


----------



## GigaNerd17

A different kind of holiday special.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Holy DRM, Batman! Xbox One is robbing consumers!


----------



## GigaNerd17

We managed to go fifteen whole months without mentioning Halo? Yowza.


----------



## Guybrush20X6

Not everyone came out on top from E3.

Feels good to do another smash bros comic after ages.


----------



## GigaNerd17

X & Y sure have everyone excited, don't they?


----------



## GigaNerd17

Nobody had issues with Magnemite's transition, but Fairy-type is a whole other story.


----------



## GigaNerd17

Hooray for summer vacation!


----------



## GigaNerd17

More work from our good pal Dark Aura!


----------

